# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  درمان جوش

## salamatpedia

*جوش چیست؟*

*جوش* در واقع یک مشکل التهابی مزمن در پوست است که معمولا با مواردی همچون سر سیاه، سر سفید ( که به آن کومدون نیز می گویند) ، پیمپل و برآمدگی های عمیق تر (کیست ها و گره های پوستی)  شناسایی می شوند. زمانی که پیاز مو توسط چربی، باکتری ها و یا سلول های پوستی مرده مسدود شود جوش ها به وجود می آیند. امکان پدیدار شدن این التهاب های پوستی در صورت، گردن، قفسه سینه، کمر، شانه ها و ناحیه بالای دست وجود دارد.جوش یکی از رایج ترین مشکلات پوستی به حساب می آید و سالانه 40 الی 50 میلیون نفر در ایالات متحده آمریکا با آن مواجه می شوند. در حالی که عموم مردم این مشکل را مرتبط با بلوغ می دانند، چون 85 درصد از نوجوانان و جوانان با آن دست و پنجه نرم می کنند، باید بگوییم که جوش ها توانایی مقاومت تا بزرگسالی را دارند و حتی ممکن است شروع جوش ها در دوره بزرگسالی اتفاق بیوفتد. در نتیجه به وجود آمدن جوش های صورت افراد مشکلات احساسی و فیزیکی متعددی را تجربه می کنند و ممکن است تغییرات ظاهری ناخوشایند و دائمی بر روی پوست پدیدار شوند.

*درمان جوش صورت با آنتی بیوتیک*

درمان کردن التهاب در نواحی پوستی می تواند از رشد کردن جوش های صورت جلوگیری کند و تاثیرات ضد التهابی آنتی بیوتیک ها به درمان جوش ها کمک می کند. این تاثیر حتی از قدرت آنتی بیوتیک ها در کشتن باکتری نیز بیشتر است. به عنوان مثال گروه تتراسایکلین برای جای جوش از آنتی بیوتیک ها نظیر داکسی سایکلین و مینوسیکلین می تواند تولید مولکول های التهابی را محدود کند.آن ها همچنین می توانند آنزیم های بیش فعال تخریبی به نام متالوپروتئینازهای ماتریس را محدود کنند. معمولا این آنزیم ها با نابود کردن بافت های قدیمی و فضا را برای بافت های جدید فراهم آورده و به سالم ماندن پوست ما کمک می کنند. اما زمانی که این آنزیم ها بیش فعال باشند، توانایی آسیب رساندن به مو و غدد چربی در اطراف بافت ها و ساختار صورت را پیدا می کنند. اگر این اتفاق رخ دهد، آنزیم های فوق زمینه را برای شکل گرفتن ضایعات جوشی بزرگ، خشن، قرمز و کیستی را فراهم کرده و همچنین منجر به شکل گرفتن زخم های تو رفته بر روی پوست می شوند.به همین دلیل است که آنتی بیوتیک ها برای درمان جوش های صورت، زخم موهای ریزش کرده، روزاسه ، برجستگی های ناشی از ژیلت (جوش پس از اصلاح) و سایر مشکلات پوستی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند.

*اریترومایسین برای درمان جوش صورت*

برای درمان جوش های صورت از مصرف اریترومایسین موضعی خودداری کنید. اریترومایسین موضعی دیگر در ایالات متحده آمریکا کارایی ندارد چرا که جوش های صورت افراد نسبت به آن مقاوم شده اند و متوجه خواهید شد که در صورت استفاده از اریترومایسین موضعی برای درمان جوش ، هیچ نتیجه ای مشاهده نمی شود. این ماده فقط می تواند مقاومت تمامی باکتری هایی که روی پوست هستند را نسبت به آنتی بیوتیک ها افزایش دهد.

*پماد کلیندامایسین برای جوش*

کلیندامایسین موضعی تاثیر خود را بعد از حدود دو ماه از دست می دهد مگر این که با بنزوئیل پراکسید ترکیب شود. زمانی که بنزوئیل پراکسید با آنتی بیوتیک های خوراکی یا موضعی ترکیب شود، ایجاد ارگانیسم های مقاومتی را محدود می کند. پس اگر قصد استفاده از کلیندامایسین را دارید، به نظر من بهتر است این ماده در لوله مخصوص همراه با بنزوئیل پراکسید مورد استفاده قرار گیرد.

*اهمیت بنزوئیل اکسید در درمان جوش*

در حقیقت هر بار که یک آنتی بیوتیک موضعی یا خوراکی تجویز می شود، باید حتما با بنزوئیل پراکسید ترکیب شود؛ هر بار بدون هیچ استثنا. با این حال از آنجایی که بنزوئیل پراکسید معمولا قابلیت سفید کردن پارچه را دارد، متخصصان پوست آن را به مراجعه کنندگان پیشنهاد نمی کنند چون نمی خواهند با تعداد زیادی از افراد روبرو شوند که از سفید شدن و لک برداشتن تخت خواب خود شکایت کنند.متخصصان پوست باید حتما وقت بگذارند و به مراجعه کنندگان خود توضیح دهند که مصرف این ماده از اهمیت بالایی برخوردار است و نباید از آن چشم پوشی شود.گذشته از این که چه روش های درمانی دیگری را مورد استفاده قرار می دهند، هر فردی که با مشکل جوش روی پوست مواجه است باید از یک رتینوئید استفاده کند. بسیاری از پزشکان که متخصص پوست نیستند سعی می کنند جوش افراد را بدون استفاده از رتینوئید موضعی درمان کنند که این کار شدنی نیست. همه به درمان شدن با یک رتینوئید موضعی نیاز دارند تا به وسیله آن بتوان گره و انسداد پیاز مو را از بین برد و از ایجاد جوش ها جلوگیری کرد. بزرگترین مشکل مرتبط با آنتی بیوتیک ها این است که اگر کارساز باشند، بیماران معمولا برای سال های طولانی از آن ها استفاده می کنند.

*دوره مصرف آنتی بیوتیک برای درمان جوش*

زمانی که تجویز آنتی بیوتیک ها ضروری است، متخصصان پوست باید حتما یک استراتژی برای خروج از دوره مصرفی آن ها در نظر داشته باشد و به بیماران خود اعلام کنند که فقط به شکل کوتاه مدت باید از آنتی بیوتیک ها استفاده کنند.به آن ها بگویید: شما قرار است فقط برای دو ماه از این مواد استفاده کنید و پس از اتمام این مدت زمان شما را از دوره مصرفی آن ها خارج می کنم، و این که داروهای موضعی که برایتان تجویز می کنم می توانند شما را از برگشت به حالت قبلی حفظ کنند. هرگز نباید یک مراجعه کننده به شکل طولانی مدت از آنتی بیوتیک های خوراکی استفاده کند.
در هر شرایطی باید حتما از بنزوئیل پراکسید و رتینوئید استفاده کنند. تعداد زیادی از افراد معمولا به این فکر می کنند که استفاده از قرص های خوراکی به نسبت کرم و پماد ها راحت تر است. سپس روزی فرا می رسد که باید مصرف آنتی بیوتیک های خوراکی را برای آن ها متوقف کنم و حدود یک تا دو ماه زمان نیاز است تا محصولات و کرم های موضعی اثرگذار باشند.اگر در دوره درمانی به محصولات موضعی عادت کرده باشند، در آینده امکان رها کردن آنتی بیوتیک های خوراکی را خواهند داشت. اگر بیماران واقعا نتوانند مصرف آنتی بیوتیک ها را ترک کنند، باید دز مصرفی آن ها از حد آنتی بیوتیکی به حالت ضد التهابی داکسی سایکلین برسد ( حدود 40 میلی گرم).

*نحوه مصرف آنتی بیوتیک برای جوش صورت*

متاسفانه به دلیل استفاده دز های بیش از حد و افراطی آنتی بیوتیک برای جوش صورت و همچنین نگه داشتن افراد در دوره های مصرفی طولانی مدت آنتی بیوتیک، جوش ها و باکتری های پوستی نظیر استافیلوکوکوس اورئوس حالا نسبت به آنتی بیوتیک های خوراکی و موضعی مقاوم شده اند و به راحتی نمی توان آن ها را درمان کرد.به عنوان مثال 20 الی 30 سال پیش، یک آنتی بیوتیک با نام اریترومایسین (erythromycin) برای درمان جوش های پوستی مورد استفاده قرار می گرفت. اما حالا این باکتری ها نسبت به آن مقاوم شده اند و شاهد اثربخشی آنها نیستیم.
خوشبختانه تا الان شاهد مقاومت زیادی نسبت به تتراسایکلین از آنتی بیوتیک ها که امروزه مورد استفاده قرار گرفته می شود نبوده ایم. اما اگر الگوهای تجویزی خود را تصحیح نکنیم، در آینده شاهد مقاوم شدن جوش و باکتری ها نسبت به تتراسایکلین خواهیم بود.این موضوع بسیار آزاردهنده است، چرا که آنتی بیوتیک ها برای درمان جوش های پوستی نیازی به کشتن باکتری ها ندارند. پاک سازی جوش ها از ناحیه مورد نظر می تواند مفید باشد، اما باکتری ها فقط یک محرک برای التهاب هستند، بنابراین نابود کردن آن ها فقط یک راهکار جانبی است و پیروزی قطعی به حساب نمی آید.پژوهش ها نشان داده اند تاثیرات ضد التهابی دلخواه را می توان تنها با دز پایینی از آنتی بیوتیک ها به دست آورد. دز پایین از این مواد دارویی می تواند به کشتن باکتری ها و به چالش کشیدن باکتری های بیماری زا در مقاوم شدن برابر درمان کمک کند. همچنین هیچ وقت نباید آنتی بیوتیک ها به شکل مستقل و تکی برای درمان جوش پوست تجویز شوند. در حقیقت اکثر دستور العمل های درمانی پیشنهاد می کنند از آنتی بیوتیک ها در کنار دیگر روش های درمان موضعی غیر آنتی بیوتیکی استفاده شود.
یک گزینه مناسب در این زمینه بنزوئیل پراکسید است که قدرت نسبتا کمی دارد ( 2.5 درصد، در مقایسه با 8 الی 10 درصد که از داروخانه تهیه می شود). این ماده می تواند جوش ها و باکتری ها را نابود کند اما از آن جایی که یک آنتی بیوتیک نیست، باکتری ها نمی توانند در برابر آن مقاوم شوند. این ماده می تواند رشد بیش از حد پوست را به وسیله پوشاندن منافذ آن درمان کند.رتینوئید ها که از ویتامین A گرفته می شوند، به عنوان موثرترین محصولات ضد جوش موضعی شناخته می شوند. آن ها از گره خوردن منافذ پوستی جلوگیری کرده و مواردی همچون التهاب و متالوپروتئیناز ها را محدود می کنند.
همچنین رتینوئید ها بر روی ژن های متعدد ( که مسئول تولید بخش های ساختاری پوست نظیر کلاژن و الاستین هستند) اثر گذاشته و ظاهر زخم و جوش های صورت را بهبود می بخشند.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر در خصوص* آنتی بیوتیک برای جوش صورت* می توانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
https://poostpedia.com/1579



پوست پدیا مرجع تخصصی مشاوره پوست و مو
زیر نظر دکتر گیتا مجید زاده و دکتر نابت تاجمیر ریاح

----------

